# Success story



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Just wanted to briefly tell a success story. I married a women with two lovely children and helped raised them. We went through a lot of the problems other people have and just celebrated our 25th anniversary. I am proud to report my older son just received a promotion and now earns about 200,000 per year in an executive positiion for a national company. 

He is bright but could be difficult and we had our struggles. He went to concerts, got an ear pierced, etc, but my point is that if you persevere, provide love and support, things can work out. I can't say I was always the best parent but I worked hard.


----------

